# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  إجراءات استخراج رخص القيادة

## zizoYAzizo

1 - رخصة القيادة الخاصة 

- ألا يقل سن الطالب عن 18 سنة ميلادية . 
- أن يكون حاصلاً على شهادة إتمام مرحلة دراسية أو شهادة محو الأمية والصادرة من الهيئة العامة لمحو الأمية وتعليم الكبار .
- اجتياز اختبار فنى فى القيادة وفى قواعد المرور وآدابه .

وهذه الرخصة تجيز لحاملها قيادة سيارة خاصة ( ملاكى ) – الأجرة التى تعمل فى النقل السياحى – الجرار الزراعى – النقل الخفيف التى لا تزيد حمولتها عن 2 طن .


 2 - رخصة قيادة درجة ثالثة 
 - ألا يقل سن الطالب عن 21 سنة ميلادية .
 - اللياقة الصحية ( الكشف الطبى ) .
 - الحصول على شهادة إتمام مرحلة دراسية أو شهادة محو الأمية من الهيئة العامة لمحو الأمية وتعليم الكبار .
 - اجتياز اختبار فنى فى القيادة وفى قواعد وآداب المرور .
 - ألا يكون سبق الحكم عليه فى إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها فى القانون رقم 182 لسنة 1960 .

وهذه الرخصة تجيز لحاملها قيادة سيارات الأجرة والأتوبيس التى يزيد عدد ركابه عن 17 راكب وحتى 26 راكب وسيارات النقل والمعدات الثقيلة فضلاً عن السيارات المسموح قيادتها لحاملى الرخص الخاصة .


 3 - رخصة قيادة درجة ثانية 

نفس شروط رخصة القيادة الثالثة ولا تصرف إلا بعد مضى ثلاث سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ الحصول على الرخصة الثالثة وبعد اجتياز اختبارات القيادة المؤهلة للحصول على الدرجة الثانية وتجيز لحاملها قيادة سيارات الأجرة والأتوبيس من 17 راكب حتى 26 راكب وسيارات النقل والمعدات الثقيلة وكذلك جميع السيارات المسموح بقيادتها لحاملى الرخص الخاصه والثالثه .

 4 - رخصة قيادة درجة أولى 

نفس شروط رخصة القيادة الثالثة والثانية ولا تصرف إلا بعد مضى ثلاث سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ الحصول على الرخصة الثالثة وبعد اجتياز اختبارات القياده المؤهله للحصول على الدرجة الأولى وتجيز لحاملها قيادة جميع أنواع السيارات . 
نيل اوتو

----------


## BABA ZABADI

*ياسيدي ياريتها تيجي على كده ما خفي كان اعظم*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *ياسيدي ياريتها تيجي على كده ما خفي كان اعظم*


ان شاء الله خير ياباشا تواجدك اسعدنى 
مع تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*تمام يا زيزو الكلام الجميل ده .. 
بس انا عايز اعرف الخطوات بقى 

ولا هاروح السوبر ماركت اجيب رخصة ؟؟  

تسلم ايديك يا باشا ... يا مظبطنا*

----------


## antox

شكراً جزيلاً أخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات

----------


## mohammedwa

هو مينفعش استخراج رخصه استثنائيه 17 سنه .....لسفر الاب ؟؟؟

----------

